

Perfectly round shape on the moon. - brupm2

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_llbj9trfTx1qzt1kzo1_500.jpg<p>I just took this photo. Although the picture is pretty mundane, I observed something I have never seen before: The perfectly round circle on the bottom of the moon (bottom right hand corner).<p>At first I thought it was a crater, but it looks too perfect. What could it be?<p>What are the shiny dots all over the moon?
======
cromulent
Nice photo. All the things you ask about are craters. The large one is Tycho.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tycho_(crater)>

~~~
brupm2
Interesting, it's so perfectly round. Thank you.

------
mturmon
You can also zoom and pan in

www.google.com/moon

A view with Tycho centered is:

[http://www.google.com/moon/#lat=-43.802818&lon=-14.16687...](http://www.google.com/moon/#lat=-43.802818&lon=-14.166870&apollo=)

------
Luyt
Clickable version:
[http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_llbj9trfTx1qzt1kzo1_500.jp...](http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_llbj9trfTx1qzt1kzo1_500.jpg)

